# thinking fixie...



## Alfa GT (17 Jul 2017)

Hi All

I have an uncontrollable urge to spend money so looking to get a fixie for no other reason than I want one! I have very little need for it but I have convinced myself now and can't back down! I want to spend £100 - £200 max. What should I do:

1. buy a very cheap new bike
2. buy a fixie off ebay/gumtree/local ads
3. buy a decent bike off ebay/gumtree/local ads and convert to fixie

How easy would it be to convert a decent bike to a fixie? I've seen a 2011 Specialized Tricross local to me that looks pretty good and only £100. Would that be a bike fit for converting?

Cheers
Ad


----------



## Threevok (17 Jul 2017)

CRC are having a clear out of (what appears) to be their entire Fixie stock

All about the £250 mark though you can get £10 off with the Promo code, plus cashback as well at Quidco


----------



## Ian H (17 Jul 2017)

If you're buying to convert you need an older frame with forward-facing long dropouts (or track-ends if you're not fussy).


----------



## Alfa GT (17 Jul 2017)

Great I'll have a look and see if I can stretch to it. I do quite like the idea of converting an old bike though. I actually think I mean that I would like to convert it to singlespeed rather than a fixie. I'm not up with the terminology! Does that make a difference to what typre of frame I can use?

this is the frame I have seen: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...-specialized-bicycles-tricross-comp-08-29161/


----------



## Threevok (17 Jul 2017)

Single speed is different, as it uses a freewheel (like a normal geared bike) but frame the requirements for conversion are the same.

Chain tension being the main obstacle. There are several ways to overcome this though


----------



## Alfa GT (17 Jul 2017)

Ok good to know. I can potentially get hold of a 90's Dawes Giro so maybe that would be a better bet for the conversion as it should have the correct type of frame.


----------



## Threevok (17 Jul 2017)

Indeed it would


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jul 2017)

Alfa GT said:


> Great I'll have a look and see if I can stretch to it. I do quite like the idea of converting an old bike though. I actually think I mean that I would like to convert it to singlespeed rather than a fixie. I'm not up with the terminology! Does that make a difference to what typre of frame I can use?
> 
> this is the frame I have seen: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...-specialized-bicycles-tricross-comp-08-29161/


The Spesh Tricross was available in single speed.
Frame available here.http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201989150189&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Threevok (17 Jul 2017)

That's not a bad punt actually. It only needs a rear wheel by the looks of it


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jul 2017)

Not bad at all but I suspect it'll go for a lot more than the current bid. 
Maybe Bigsie (@biggs682 ) has something?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2017)

Alfa GT said:


> Ok good to know. I can potentially get hold of a 90's Dawes Giro so maybe that would be a better bet for the conversion as it should have the correct type of frame.



Thanks @Cycleops 

@Alfa GT where are you based? How tall are you? 

I have a couple of likely candidate's , I am based in Wellingborough Northamptonshire and you are more than welcome to come and try them


----------



## Alfa GT (18 Jul 2017)

thanks guys! 

@biggs682 I'm based in Cambridge so not too far and I'm 5'10". What sort of bikes have you got? Have you got a shop? Cheers!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2017)

Alfa GT said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> @biggs682 I'm based in Cambridge so not too far and I'm 5'10". What sort of bikes have you got? Have you got a shop? Cheers!



@Alfa GT no shop just a garage crammed full

i have KHS Turbo 1980's retro road racing bike with Tange tubing

and this Simoncini Road Bike Large REDUCED

then Perks

then Legnano

and this as well but the price would have to be right My latest Project

so might be worth a trundle down the a14


----------



## Alfa GT (18 Jul 2017)

@Spiderweb The Tricross I can potentially get hold of is £140 with all components all ready to go. I'll keep an eye on the ebay one though in case in turns out to be a bargain


----------



## Alfa GT (18 Jul 2017)

@biggs682 Wow they looks amazing, especially that Bromwich! Alas, I think they are a bit expensive for me and probably not the sort of bikes I should be tinkering with... I'm more after something I can mess around with without worrying about breaking it!

Thanks anyway and great work


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2017)

Alfa GT said:


> @biggs682 Wow they looks amazing, especially that Bromwich! Alas, I think they are a bit expensive for me and probably not the sort of bikes I should be tinkering with... I'm more after something I can mess around with without worrying about breaking it!
> 
> Thanks anyway and great work



OK well just a thought if you change your mind you know where i am


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Jul 2017)

Is this one any good @Alfa GT , £100 or best offer?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201990826794&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

Looks good - make him an offer


----------



## Alfa GT (19 Jul 2017)

Damn I saw this too late! thanks @Spiderweb for the heads up. I'll give him a message anyway to see if it sold.


----------



## Alfa GT (19 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4885811, member: 45"]I have a fixed/ss project complete but for a little tweaking. It's a 70s/80s Falcon frame which I resprayed white then converted. Rear wheel needs a little truing but otherwise it's good to go. It's just sitting in the shed (I was more interested in creating it than riding it) so I could do with shifting it.[/QUOTE]
Can you PM me some pics and an idea on the price?


----------



## Alfa GT (25 Jul 2017)

Just to update you all... I've got hold of the Dawes and looking into converting it with a friend... now I'm after a full sus mountain bike to make my collection complete!


----------



## 3narf (15 Aug 2017)

Stop thinking fixie and start thinking freewheel singlespeed!


----------

